# Basic questions for Smoking Turkey on an Electric Smoker



## selli (Nov 26, 2014)

I have some basic questions for smoking a 14 lb. turkey tomorrow on my electric smoker

They are as follows:

1. We are using a dry brine of salt and some herbs.  Do we need to wash this off and then do a rub before cooking?

2. Should I put Turkey on a shallow roasting tray to catch the drippings?

3. Breast side up or down?  I am hearing that breast side down for at least a few hours is a great way to go.

4. Best temp. to smoke the turkey

Any insight you could provide in answer to these questions will be greatly appreciated.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## gilayles (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey Selli,

Here is what I did for my 13 pounder on my Masterbuilt electric.

I wet brined for 24 hours, but I'd definitely rinse the dry brine off and dry the bird in the fridge or with a hair dryer as best as possible. 

I cooked breast side up @ 225 using Apple wood. Just put it on the rack and if you want drippings for something use a foil tray w/ some liquid (broth, vino, etc) in it. It took me 9 hours to reach an internal temp of 165 in the breast. I let it sit on the counter for about 30 mins before carving. 

Honestly, it was the tastiest turkey I've ever had - you'll love it!


----------



## selli (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.  One additional question based on your reply, would you then add a rub to the turkey before putting it in the smoker?


----------



## gilayles (Nov 26, 2014)

I didn't put anything on the bird at all. Once it went in the smoker, I didn't open the door until it was done.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Selli

Here is a step by step I posted a few weeks back. Might be helpful.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171145/bds-pre-holiday-smoked-turkey-a-foamheart-request


----------



## sprky (Nov 26, 2014)

Selli said:


> I have some basic questions for smoking a 14 lb. turkey tomorrow on my electric smoker
> 
> They are as follows:
> 
> ...


Hope that helps you out. Today is a perfect example of smoking at lower temps. I have an 18# in the smoker as I type this. The smoker has been 210-235 all day depending on wind.  The turkey has been on around 7 hours and the IT is at 158. I rigged a wind block and it helped some, before the wind block I couldn't get 200. I'm using a master forge Gasser so I'm not allot of help on the electric part.


----------



## selli (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for the detailed replies to this thread.  Have a great Thanksgiving


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 26, 2014)

Your Rub question is , Yes. However , make a Compound Butter and use a rubber spatula t spread it UNDER the skin . The Spatula makes a great sin loosening tool also , no rips or tears when you are careful
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and . . .


----------

